# Anyone with recent experience of CLIC international school near nazare?



## Brightblue (Jan 17, 2021)

We really love the silver coast, the one thing that gives me pause for thought is we have older kids (10, 13 by the time we are ready to come over from U.K.) so will likely need an English speaking school. The only one I can see on the silver coast is CLIC. I found some older forum posts saying that it’s not that great a school. 
Does anyone have any recent experience with this school or know of other English speaking schools on the silver coast?

thanks


----------

